# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Кто чем может помочь

## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Харе Кришна!

В развитии и поддержке проекта нам нужна любая помощь!

От интеллектуальной (советом, предложением), делом (служением, работой).
Может быть у вас какие то будут предложения - пожалуйста пишите.

----------


## roman

1. Меня все время мучает вопрос, почему никто не уделяет должного внимания СПО
Ведь это очень близко к философии Вайшнавизма, или так кажеться только мне?
вот и для форума выбрали закрытый софт.

2. Раньше форум размещался на нынешнем хостинге?

3. Какой тип хостинга Вы используете? И на какой он оси unix или windows?

4. Если архивы форума сохранились зачем новый?

----------


## roman

> а зачем Вам все это знать?


потому, что :




> нам нужна любая помощь!

----------


## roman

> Конкретно, какое предложение?


Будьте вежливы, если можете ответить на заданные мною вопросы вместо Ванамали Нрсимха, ответьте.

И пожалуйста, если возможно сообщите какие функции Вы выполняете на форуме.

----------


## roman

> Спасибо, меня уже поздравили с возвращением на форум!


Ничего не понял из Вашего ответа, возможно Вы считаете, что я Вас знаю - это не так.

хотел предложить по моим пунктам:
1. punbb в безопасности не далеко от используемого, но СПО.
2. форум размещался на том же хостинге. почти любой более-менее развитый хостер делает ежедневные бэкапы. делает ли это р01 на их сайте не нашел. возможно стоит обсудить в кругах администрации смену хостера.
3. как я уже посмотрел хостер предоставляет вроде только unix хостинг, что я и хотел посоветовать в случае использования windows
4. ничего не могу сказать  :smilies: 

спасибо.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> 2. Раньше форум размещался на нынешнем хостинге?
> 
> 3. Какой тип хостинга Вы используете? И на какой он оси unix или windows?
> 
> 4. Если архивы форума сохранились зачем новый?


Ваш лучше написать ваши вопросы Ванамали Нрисимхе личной почтой.
Могу лишь сказать, что раньше форум размещался у другого провайдера.
Так же могу заверить вас, что архивы форума в том виде, чтобы можно было восстановить старый форум, не сохранились.

Надеюсь, что как то помог вам.

----------


## roman

*Madana-mohana das* , большое спасибо за ответы  :smilies: 




> Могу лишь сказать, что раньше форум размещался у другого провайдера.


сайт и форум были на разных хостингах?




> Так же могу заверить вас, что архивы форума в том виде, чтобы можно было восстановить старый форум, не сохранились.


очень жаль, а в каком же виде, если не секрет?




> Надеюсь, что как то помог вам.


очень, думаю не только мне.

спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> 1. Меня все время мучает вопрос, почему никто не уделяет должного внимания СПО
> Ведь это очень близко к философии Вайшнавизма, или так кажеться только мне?
> вот и для форума выбрали закрытый софт.
> 
> 2. Раньше форум размещался на нынешнем хостинге?
> 
> 3. Какой тип хостинга Вы используете? И на какой он оси unix или windows?
> 
> 4. Если архивы форума сохранились зачем новый?


roman, такие вещи не принято обсуждать публично. Это есть моветон для сисаминов.

----------


## roman

> roman, такие вещи не принято обсуждать публично. Это есть моветон для сисаминов.


возможно, но я ничего дурного в этом не вижу.
если тему почистят я не против.
не я первый задаю такие вопросы, а ответы на них не могут рассматриваться, как техническая угроза.
претендовать на правильность взгляда о моветоне сисадмина не берусь  :smilies:

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> сайт и форум были на разных хостингах?
> 
> 
> очень жаль, а в каком же виде, если не секрет?


раньше у нас был выделенный сервер, на котором хостились и сайт и форум.

так как у нас нет достаточного кол-ва квалифицированных специалистов, то решили вернуться на обычный хостинг.

По поводу того что осталось от старого форума - почти ничего. самой базы форума не сохранилось. остались лишь странички, сохраненые пользователями сайта и то что удалось сохранить из кеша гугла.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> возможно, но я ничего дурного в этом не вижу.


Дело в том, что для безопасности сайта было бы лучше не публиковать подобные данные.




> не я первый задаю такие вопросы, а ответы на них не могут рассматриваться, как техническая угроза.


Могут.

----------


## индра дхануш

могу чем нибудь помочь,есть свободное время...только скажите чем,под руководством работать могу))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> могу чем нибудь помочь,есть свободное время...только скажите чем,под руководством работать могу))


Вы можете собирать в интернете или писать статьи для сайта Кришна.ру? Можно на общие темы, или новости.

----------


## индра дхануш

> Вы можете собирать в интернете или писать статьи для сайта Кришна.ру? Можно на общие темы, или новости.


конечно могу,только вы мне темы сообщайте))

----------


## ОльгаО

Если еще нужна помощь, пожалуйста, скажите, чем я могу помочь? Была б очень счастлива посодействовать восстановлению сайта. (Я в прошлом работала интернет-журналистом). Пишите мне в личные сообщения.
Могу писать статьи, собрать аудиоархив или что-то еще.

----------


## Алина Джугурян

Здравствуйте. Могу помочь с цветовым оформлением сайта. По профессии я дизайнер.

----------


## Эдвард

Большое спасибо! Мы с вами свяжемся, если понадобится помощь.

----------

